# (Solved) Access copy records from one table to other



## lunapero (May 31, 2000)

Juts like the subject say's..... How do I copy, migrate, import teh records from one table to another table in the same DB.. Access 97 by the way.... Dreamboat I am gonna time you on this one... Your my hero..


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2001)

I hope Im not interfering with an intermate moment here but...

If u wanted to copy all the records you could just make a copy of the table and paste it in the same DB, but
I guess u want to copy some records from a table that already exists to another table that already exists and already has data in it.
Well if u want to copy the entire record u will have to have all the same columns in the destination table that are in the source.
Then just highlight the entire record/s, rclick, copy, go to destination table and paste.
If u havent got the same fields, then you wont be able to import the whole record at once just the individual column data using the same method as above.
Is this what u where after?


----------



## lunapero (May 31, 2000)

Thanks Ren, No you were not interfearing. and thanks for the help. Yea hI figured it out already. I seamed to remember using a merge function a tone time.. I am starting to doubt that it was access... Hmmmmm, could be a nice little app to write...I smell a project.. thanks again.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

See, luna! I knew you didn't need me...









------------------
~dreamboat~
Brainbench MVP for Microsoft Word
Brainbench


----------



## lunapero (May 31, 2000)

Your still my hero DreamBoat


----------



## Talismanic (May 25, 2000)

You can copy a table with code like this:

DoCmd.CopyObject , "DatabaseName", acTable, "NewDatabaseName"

If you need to append the data to an already made table you can use a append query.

------------------
Building the Ultimate site list for PC support.


----------



## lunapero (May 31, 2000)

Thanks talis....Thats what I was loookin for... You rock..T


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Um, luna? Dreamboat is a heroine--not a hero!!

hahahahaha!


----------

